# Disease on white oak tree,



## Norm Reichert (Aug 13, 2001)

High there tree folks, I need some help with a problem that's going on with my oak trees. I,m not sure if it's a fungus, or scale. On the back of the leaves there are little white cups. Alot of them. There semi hard to the touch and can be scrapped off. I have 3 oaks that are around my house, there 12' around and about 80' high. Only one has this problem at the present time the other two seem fine so far. I love these trees as they shade my home. I have them prunned by pro's. I'm worried about losing one, what can I do? I know it's not much of a description but I'm hopeful that someone has seen this before. Thanks

Norm


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 18, 2001)

does sound like a scale. Do you have regular pesticide traetments to the tree? This could be the problem, the predatory insects are being killed off and the hard to control scales ate running amok.

Have the scale speices aidentifed and then see if you can import some parsitic wasps and such.

If not, you need to find out when the nymphs (crawler stage) hatches and treat then next year. Soaps and oils will work.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Aug 18, 2001)

hey Norm! I dont live that far from Bucks County, If it is a scale , is it on the leaves only or on the twigs too? I havent heard of this on white oak in this area. Are you sure it is a scale and not a leaf gall of some sort? If it is a leaf gall, it is probably more of a cosmetic problem than anything to worry about. I have also seen mites and lacebugs on white oaks in this area but nothing too bad . Take a sample and have it identified by your local extention or university if you dont know what it is . Then treat accordingly. Let us know what you find out ok? John


----------

